# How We Get Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, this is going to be a bit ranty but, trust me, I write better when I’m upset. If the Internet has proven anything to me over the years it’s this: basic literacy is sorely lacking. Because the comments in response to the article I wrote on Excess Protein and Fat Storage indicates that not [...]

*Read More...*


----------

